# Sealing kitchen worktops



## Bluekingfisher (20 Mar 2012)

What is the preferred method for sealing wooden kitchen worktops?

Danish oil has had a lot of backing but what about a product or home brew of a poly/ Danish oil/white spirit mix for both sealing and protection properties?

Any views on this?

Many thanks


----------



## chipmunk (20 Mar 2012)

Danish oil is a pretty good sealer from my experience - it's a true sealer rather than a surface finish that chips or wears.

Had new oak worktops for a couple of months now and it does what it's supposed to do. Water beads quite nicely.

Why reinvent the wheel with the possibility of an uncertain outcome?
Jon


----------



## Bluekingfisher (20 Mar 2012)

I agree Jon, Danish oil was my way to go, I read on a US site about the use or a product called Arm-R-Seal, more of a poly with oils added for extra wear resistance but never heard of it being used before. 

I have four coats on the underside and will apply a similar amount just after fitting to the top side. then the usual maintenace regime.

SWMBO is fastidious, especially now that her new kitchen is imminent, so it will mean I will not have to wash the dishes for fear of splashing water on her new "office" work top.

The boy and I are not complaining with her plans.


----------



## jasonB (20 Mar 2012)

I've gone over to Osmo Poly-X now instead of Danish. Two coats top & bottom and then a couple more on the top once its all fixed.

J


----------



## Bluekingfisher (20 Mar 2012)

Can Osmo Poly X be used over the top of Danish Oil, if needs be.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (20 Mar 2012)

jasonB":252q5xxn said:


> I've gone over to Osmo Poly-X now instead of Danish. Two coats top & bottom and then a couple more on the top once its all fixed.




That's very interesting. I presume it does that colour/grain enriching thing that Danish oil does when first applied? And how about the smell? I must admit to not liking the smell of Danish oil.


----------



## John Brown (20 Mar 2012)

Lord Kitchener":36rmojof said:


> jasonB":36rmojof said:
> 
> 
> > I've gone over to Osmo Poly-X now instead of Danish. Two coats top & bottom and then a couple more on the top once its all fixed.
> ...



It is interesting, I jsut picked up a can of Osmo top oil this afternoon. Fed up with trying to keep the worktops oiled with Sadolins wortop oil.
Used to have the Osmo Polyx floor stuff on some oak worktops a few years back, so I'll be interested to see how the Osmo top oil differs.


----------



## jasonB (20 Mar 2012)

Not tried it over old oil so can't say.

Smells a lot better than Danish and does not seem to go off in the tin once opened like danish does

Not tried the topoil.

J


----------



## Bluekingfisher (21 Mar 2012)

I ordered a 2.5L can of the Osmo Polyx oil last night. It was £55 with free shipping, some were quoting £79. So at that price I am hoping for a good job.

I was also talking with an American pal, they suggested using Arm-R-Seal from General Finishes. Unfortunately that product has been withdrawn from the UK range as it contraviens the VOC laws.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (21 Mar 2012)

Bluekingfisher":2ooh2o3p said:


> I ordered a 2.5L can of the Osmo Polyx oil last night. It was £55 with free shipping, some were quoting £79.



Do you mind me asking where you ordered it from?


----------



## jasonB (21 Mar 2012)

You may find you have quite a bit left as it goes a long way. Brush it out well and then about half an hour later use a rag to even it out and take off any excess thats still on the surface, like danish if you leave too much on it goes sticky.

J


----------



## custard (21 Mar 2012)

jasonB":3udvan5h said:


> I've gone over to Osmo Poly-X now instead of Danish. Two coats top & bottom and then a couple more on the top once its all fixed.
> 
> J



+1

I switched to using Osmo about two years ago now and there's no going back. In fact the longer I live with pieces that I finished with Poly-X the more of a convert I become! 

it's a superb and natural looking finish that withstands a lot of abuse. I've even now started to use it around my boat and it's holding up to a salty environment, better than products like Deks Olye.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (21 Mar 2012)

Jason/Custard - Very reassuring to know you pro guys think highly of it.

Lord - I found it on ebay, £54.95 with free shipping with next day delivery.

If you can't find it, get back to me and I'll search my purchase history .....sorry can't access my ebay account here at work otherwise I would have pinged you the link.

Good luck.

David


----------

